# has anyone got or used this Jig ?



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

I have seen this jig for Mortise and tennon joints which look like the simple and easiest jig I have ever seen, has anyone got one or used one ?
here it is 
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

if so are they any good ? they are certainly cheap and I would imagine they have there limitations but for the amount of mortise and tenons I cut and the stock I use this jig may well be a good buy, providing it does the job
thanks


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I've never seen it before. It's most obvious limitation is that it only makes one size of mortice and tenon. 
Have you visited their online shop? It looks an absolute must for the UK boys. It is full of useful things at very good prices, some of which I'd not seen before.
If I'd seen them at an exhibition they would have taken money from me !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I haven't seen one like that! I think it will work, but not much in the way of changes can be made. Always uses the same spacing, and the same bit.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Apologies to the Brits. I'd thought they were in the UK, as it all came up in Pounds. They are in the States.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

$16 to ship it in a padded envelope? What a rip-off that is.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I will 2nd that Mike

" Item location: Delray Beach, Florida, "

===



AxlMyk said:


> $16 to ship it in a padded envelope? What a rip-off that is.


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

got to admit even with postage it still looks worth a punt, I am surprised no one has seen it before let alone bought one ? I didn't know they had a shop but I will have a look and see what they have, cross Atlantic postage has always been very high, iv'e purchased stuff from the states before and postage was a killer, however sometimes even with high postage costs things work out much cheaper than rip off Britain


----------



## WillMatney (Oct 6, 2011)

*Jig*

I thought that was distributed by Big Horn tools, but couldn't find it in their catalog. I have seen it before, at another supplier, but can't place where. Sixteen bucks is high for the shipping, and I'm in Ohio. I think they have the S&H set at one price for all, but I wont pay a west coast charge and me located where I am.

Duro Tools is an eBay retailer, and buy from wholesalers like Big Horn, and Woodworkers Supply.


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

when compared to the more complex kits offered it seems to me quite cheap, you can change the sizes a bit by using different guide bushes and cutters. but compared to several hundred dollars for the other makes I think it's dirt cheap, as i don't make many mortise and tennons and i tend to use 3" x 2" stock for most projects I reckon it may well be a good buy in my case, and as I said everything posted from the USA to the UK is expensive full stop.


----------

